

Treating the Network Like a Teenager - VeXocide
http://blog.level3.com/2011/08/15/treating-the-network-like-a-teenager/

======
Dysiode
A good reminder that sometimes there's wonderful things hidden in the unknown.
I'm a IT newb, but I wonder if there's a sane way for backbone providers to
communicate with startups to achieve that vision he presents at the end.

